# Smoker Question--Little Chief



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm curious if anyone has any opinions to offer on a Little Chief or Big Chief smoker. I already have a Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain smoker to do the cooking type of smoking (the minimum temperature on this smoker is too high to make the best jerky), so I'm considering an electric smoker to be used for jerky and possibly some sausage. The biggest complaint I've heard about the Little Chief is the low temperature, but I'm looking for a low temp smoker anyway. Any advice from those with experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

My dad and I used the Big Chief for years and it worked great!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have used one for 30 years. I just bought a Masterbuilt this year, but I can see where I will use to old one for cooler smoking often. I drilled a vent hole in the top of my old Little Chief. Then I set the rack on top, fill it with cheese, and cover with a clear plastic bag. It's the only way I can get the temp low enough to smoke cheese. I just use a cork to close it up for higher temperature.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

For cold smoking a smoke generator works slick. Here is where I purchased mine - http://shop.ebay.com/fiddler252/m.html? ... ksid=p4340 I got the Big Kahuna, this guy selling them makes them in 3 different sizes. I have 6 smokers and 4 bbq grills that I can use this on, all you have to do is drill a 5/8" hole for the cold smoker to hook up to your smoker, bbq grill, a box, etc.

tigerdog
You could use this with your Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain smoker and just use charcoal briquette's to keep the smoker in the 85º to 110º range. Pending on the temperature outside, but 2 or 3 briquettes should have your temperature in the lower ranges. I have done this with a homemade fridge style smoker whe smoking cheese, works great.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Mossy,

Excellent idea, thanks much.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The Little Chief does not get very warm like others have said, but boy does it put out really good smoke.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The little chief is great for infusing smoke flavor....but to cook or get things done you need to finish in over, grill, or other smoker.

It works great for fish during the summer. But once the temp starts to drop you need to have a different method....unless you are cold smoking things.

But is a great smoker to get started on. And if you have the other smoker it compliments each other very well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The Little Chief does not get very warm like others have said


Try it with cheese in the summer. You end up with a yellow puddle in the bottom.
Mossy, thanks for the link.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds like a Little Chief may work for what I was hoping it would do.


----------

